# Help owners find TUG in 2022!!



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2022)

As we begin 2022, we are hopeful (although not certain) the vacation industry will begin to recover the effects of COVID, what we can hope to change is there are far too many Timeshare owners who never find TUG, or dont find it in time!

Here are some things everyone on TUG can do to help other owners find TUG, and every one of them is completely free!

*1.  Please like, follow and or leave a review of TUG on our official Facebook page! * https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup/

with 10,000+ likes and follows already, this is a GREAT way for owners to find TUG.  we regularly post forum topics/information across all our social media platforms as well!  note that none of the above items has to be displayed on your own facebook page if you are not keen on broadcasting to the world that you are a Timeshare owner!

Also liking our posts increases their audience!  every like for a post adds to the number of people who will be shown the post!  these simple items go a long way into getting more owners eyes on TUG information!



*2.  Leave us a Google Rating or Review! * https://g.page/r/CT7k2F2vaqtUEAg/review

this is a huge one, and it was fantastic that we finally won the petition to have our google business page reinstated earlier last year!  Sadly we still lost more than 100 5 star reviews, so please check as yours may have been wiped out if you left one many years ago!   You can leave a rating, a review, or both and each one helps promote TUG on GOOGLE!


*3. Write a Resort Review! * https://tug2.com/WriteReview.aspx

obviously this one is limited to members only, but the reviews are what separate TUG from everyone else!  unbiased, detailed, descriptive, and helpful reviews of Timeshare resorts BY Timeshare owners...something not found anywhere else!    You can also earn free membership extensions with EVERY review submitted! 


This community is like no other I've ever encountered, and I am blessed to be able to carry on the torch my father and that handful of founding Timeshare members started so many years ago!   Ive yet to meet a owner who didn't benefit from finding TUG, and I hope 2022 results in more finding TUG than ever before!


----------

